
Pandemics result from destruction of nature, say UN and WHO - primroot
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/17/pandemics-destruction-nature-un-who-legislation-trade-green-recovery
======
vixen99
As in the Plague of Justinian (541BC), the Black Death (1347), the Great
Plague of London (1665), Cholera - (1800-), Smallpox (430BC) ,Spanish Flu
(1918), Malaria (1600), & Typhus (430BC). COVID-19 can pay tribute to modern
transport for its, what we hope will be, fairly short reign. Bacteria and
viruses are part of life on Earth along with us. Sometimes they win local and
somewhat wider supremacy over humanity and mostly they don't over a longer
time span. If pandemics are caused by destruction of nature then it follows -
if we don't destroy nature, we won't get pandemics. Simple solution from a
single causative agent! Does anyone believe that?

